# Why is my tortoise making squeaky noises (Red foot)



## Perllalalala (Feb 28, 2018)

Every time I take my tortoise out to roam it makes like a crying noise. Also this happens more often when I take him out to soak. It sounds like a puppy crying but very low, I really hope he's ok


----------



## ohio (Mar 1, 2018)

Squeaky sounds are usually respiratory infection or coitus. Is it a male? Usually RI. There are others who might know more I don't keep red foots. Not to familiar with the species.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 1, 2018)

If it's only when he is disturbed and expels air quickly, it could be nothing. Though a squeak at anytime is unusual.
If there is any noise while just breathing or any discharge from the eyes or nose/mouth of any kind, @ohio is correct. It might be time for a vet visit.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Mar 1, 2018)

I have been scared before by my red foot eating banana or gooey fruit, and sucking a snort of juice up her nose! Then I cannot stop myself from worryingly monitoring her until she stops again! Artemis is not very carefull about eating her rehydrated fruit mix.


----------



## Perllalalala (Mar 25, 2018)

ohio said:


> Squeaky sounds are usually respiratory infection or coitus. Is it a male? Usually RI. There are others who might know more I don't keep red foots. Not to familiar with the species.


yes he is a male, also recently his eyes are watery and has a runny nose


----------



## ohio (Mar 26, 2018)

Those are signs of respitory infection I'd get him to a vet. Runny nose and watery eyes are usually a sign and the sqeek is because of the fluid in his lungs. I've got Russian torts and when I first started keeping them mine first got a runny nose right away and I thought she had a cold. Took her to the vet and she had an upper respiratory infection so the vet put her on antibiotics. Was keeping temps too cold. Made adjustments in husbandry and haven't had an issue since. Keep him warm and since he's a tropical torts I think humidity needs to be higher but again not familiar with the species, but RI is commin with torts.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 26, 2018)

Perllalalala said:


> yes he is a male, also recently his eyes are watery and has a runny nose



What is the temp at the substrate level? What’s the humidity? While you are getting all the advise here /wait for the reptile vet appointment, bump up the temps all over the enclosure to 85F, temp inside her hide could be at 80 so that she has a place to get away from the “sauna”. And SOAK, SOAK, SOAK!!! Water temps 95-105F. Hopefully things Haven’t gone too far and with proper “nursing care” she gets over this quickly but antibiotic maybe needed. If this was my tort I’d be calling my herp vet. Good luck to both of you


----------

